# [AU] Siege on Ebonring Keep - OOC



## Rybaer (Aug 13, 2003)

This is the OOC thread for the Siege on Ebonring Keep game, utilizing only the Arcana Unearthed rules.  As this system is quite new to all involved, I'd like to keep the gameplay a bit on the light-handed side.  In other words, very open on rule feedback in the event things are overlooked by the players and (especially) me.

We'll try to keep posting daily if possible, or at least every other day.  Weekends are generally slower, which is okay.  If a player habitually falls behind on posts, I will ask him or her to step aside for another player.

Couple guidelines for recruiting and character creation:

1. I will take six players (priorities for some as noted below).

2. Characters are 1st level, built on 25 pt buy per DM Guide.

3. Max starting gold (200 GP).

4. Character background should be included, but I'm okay with it being kinda vague.  I'd like to stick with the Diamond Throne background, but obviously there isn't much info available on that yet.  I'll post some hints on the local region from SoEK in a bit.

5. No alignment, per AU rules, but please refrain from playing a chaotic or evil personality.  The heroes in this game will be expected to be...well, heroic...at least to a degree.  (Hint: probably best to avoid playing a Champion of Death.  Also, mojh are scarcely tolerated in this region.)



Based on responses to the original AU recruiting thread and to this recruiting thread, the following people are now confirmed in:

Kajamba Lion
rangerjohn
garyh
Cordo
mirthcard
ShadowX


If you didn't get in, please check this thread .  There are several other AU games in the planning stages and there should be plenty of spots opening in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 13, 2003)

COOL!

I'm in, but I don't have the book and it looks like it's gonna be awhile before I do. I guess I'll be playing a Giant Greenbond, since they are the only free downloads on Monte's site 

Also, 28 pt buy is pretty standard, but I haven't seen 25 pt buy before. Not upset with the choice, just wondering why...

Jay


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

Good deal, Rybaer.    I'll have something up tonight or tomorrow.  I'm still thinking that a Litorian Oathsworn is the way that I want to go, but let me think about it.  I'd be willing to change my class preference to accomodate others as well.

Best,
tKL


----------



## garyh (Aug 13, 2003)

I was interested in a Giant Warmain, but since mirthcard jumped on Giant, I'll try something different.  But....  dang, I just can't pick, there are so many cool things to choose from!

I'll wait and see what else fill out race- and class-wise, and then fill a gap.  One definite:  I'm NOT playing a human!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 13, 2003)

Count me in if the other 2 dont show.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2003)

Uh...Count me in if mirthcard, Wizwyrm, ShadowX, Raysilver, and Godzilla don't show. 

And 25 point buy is the so-called standard array: 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, or some kind of variation on the above numbers.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'll wait and see what else fill out race- and class-wise, and then fill a gap.  One definite:  I'm NOT playing a human!  *




See, if I don't play a Litorian (which is definitely my first choice), I'd probably play a human.    Oh—if anyone's interested, I'm thinking of having my oathsworn be sworn to protect another member of the party.  Anyone interested in a Litorian bodyguard?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Aug 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Uh...Count me in if mirthcard, Wizwyrm, ShadowX, Raysilver, and Godzilla don't show.
> 
> And 25 point buy is the so-called standard array: 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, or some kind of variation on the above numbers. *




Hey HH!

mirthcard has shown, cuz I'm the one who asked the question you answered  

As for the standard array, I was just going by the games I've played here which were either 28 or 32 pt buy. Hadn't seen anyone do 25 pt before, but now I know. Thanks!

Jay


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2003)

Put me on the list too, though the odds of getting in at this point are slim. . . 

Keia


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 13, 2003)

No big rush on character creation.  It'll be at least a week before I'm ready to start play.  Mirthcard - you may need a little help with your initial feat selection, not to mention spells.  We'll see what we can do until you get the book.

The 25 pt buy was based on the standard array.  I wanted to give y'all a little more flexibility with assigning the stats, though.

Little bit on geography:

You'll be starting in the city of Lothis.  It's a trading center with about 1,200 people, mostly human.  They're trying to avoid becoming much bigger...and thus avoid giant stewardship.

To the north is the city Atarin and then De-Shamed (don't know much about these).  North and east of the city is the Central Plains, which the litorians occupy and patrol.  Northwest is the city Mi-Theron.  Both Mi-Theron and De-Shamed are on the Ghostwash river.

To the south are more plains, these are less occupied and more prone to banditry.  The city Gahanis lies this way and is the largest in the immediate region.  A giant steward controls this city.

To the west lies more plains and then the Ebonring Keep on the edge of the Floating Forest.


You have all heard bits of rumor about a recent military effort to retake the Ebonring Keep from the rhodin that was mostly successful.  The rhodin, an unpleasant bestial race that relies on raiding and stealing for survival, have fled the keep.  (Note on rhodin:  they're humanoid, dark brown fur, snout, and curved horns.  Cowardly in the face of superior forces.  Racial enemies of the litorians.)


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey HH!
> 
> ...




Yeah, but you could drop out...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *The 25 pt buy was based on the standard array.  I wanted to give y'all a little more flexibility with assigning the stats, though.*



You consider 1st level, 25 point buy as you being FLEXIBLE?
LOL

Boy, that approach would land you in the Rat-Bastard DM Hall of Fame.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2003)

25 pt. buy/standard array isn't that uncommon—both my PbP games have been done using the standard array.  It's worked really well so far.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 14, 2003)

Count me in!  I'll most likely build a Loresong Faen Magister.

Let me think about it for a couple of days.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2003)

Well as I origonallly posted I'll be the totem warrior.  What animals are in the book?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Well as I origonallly posted I'll be the totem warrior.  What animals are in the book? *





The totems in the book include: wolf, bear, snake, hawk, shark, and wolverine.  I'd advise against playing with a shark totem as you'd be unable to take advantage of many of the special abilities (more suited to a island-hopping campaign).


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *You consider 1st level, 25 point buy as you being FLEXIBLE?
> LOL
> 
> Boy, that approach would land you in the Rat-Bastard DM Hall of Fame.  *




Technically, it is, Reaper - we could just get the standard array...  or, heaven forbid, roll 3d6, placed in the order rolled. 

So far the tentative lineup:

Mirthcard:  Giant Greenbond
Kajamba Lion:  Litorian Oathsworn
Cordo:  Loresong Faen Magister (probably)
rangerjohn: ??? Totem Warrior
garyh: ???
WizWrm (or another player): ???

rangerjohn:  the totem animals in the book are Bear, Hawk, Shark, Snake, Wolf, and Wolverine.

EDIT:  Rybaer beat me to the totems!  D'oh!


----------



## Thels (Aug 14, 2003)

[hyjack]Actually, 25 pt IS the standard value. If you look the point buy system up in the DMG, they tell you to divide 25 points. After that comes nonstandard point buy that tells you that other values can be used too, to make characters stronger or weaker than average.[/hyjack]


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *[hyjack]Actually, 25 pt IS the standard value. If you look the point buy system up in the DMG, they tell you to divide 25 points. After that comes nonstandard point buy that tells you that other values can be used too, to make characters stronger or weaker than average.[/hyjack] *




Oh, I realize 25 points is both the standard point buy value and the point value of the default array.  Personally, I prefer having the 25 points to having the default array, so I agree, this is more flexible than it could have been.  Reapersaurus is just being Reapersaurus.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

For those who are confirmed in, feel free to start posting characters here.

I realize that one or more of you may be trying to build characters without the book or by way of the pdf's alone.  I'll try to be flexible with this, and the others can chip in with support and suggestions.  Hopefully it won't be too big of a problem.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, I realize 25 points is both the standard point buy value and the point value of the default array.  Personally, I prefer having the 25 points to having the default array, so I agree, this is more flexible than it could have been.  Reapersaurus is just being Reapersaurus.   *






I wanted to keep the characters in a more "average" range...hence the 25 pt buy.  I was never really keen on the standard array, though, as it's a little bit too rigid for my tastes.  Hence, my decision.  For a first pass with AU's rules, I'd like to avoid overpowering, underpowering, or houseruling anything if I can possibly avoid it.  That's the only way to give it a fair shakedown.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2003)

From the site I realize that hawk is basically an archer and wolf wilderness tracker, what roles are the others filling?  It seems there might be a bit of overlap between bear and wolverine.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *From the site I realize that hawk is basically an archer and wolf wilderness tracker, what roles are the others filling?  It seems there might be a bit of overlap between bear and wolverine. *





Briefly:

Wolverine - ferocity, speed, visciousness.  Gets claws at will at 1st level (1d6 base dmg).

Bear - strength, size.  Gets natural armor at 1st level, then str and reach abilities.

Snake - speed.  Gets bonus to init, ref, dodge.


Don't have time to go into much more detail right now.  I'm sure someone could help you out more with any that sound interesting.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *I wanted to keep the characters in a more "average" range...hence the 25 pt buy.  I was never really keen on the standard array, though, as it's a little bit too rigid for my tastes.  Hence, my decision.  For a first pass with AU's rules, I'd like to avoid overpowering, underpowering, or houseruling anything if I can possibly avoid it.  That's the only way to give it a fair shakedown. *




Rybaer, I hope you don't feel attacked or anything and I didn't want open any can of worms here. Just to reiterate my feelings on this, I'll quote from my original post:



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Also, 28 pt buy is pretty standard, but I haven't seen 25 pt buy before. Not upset with the choice, just wondering why...
> *




Thanks for working with me on not having the books, too. I'm working on my character right now...

Jay


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

Rybaer,

Looking over the Giant & Greenbond pdfs, I'm wondering if it would be easier for me to just take one level in Giant to begin with and when we level up take Greenbond (or something else) then? I should have the AU book by that point. Let me know what you think...

Jay


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *I wanted to keep the characters in a more "average" range...hence the 25 pt buy.  I was never really keen on the standard array, though, as it's a little bit too rigid for my tastes.  Hence, my decision.  For a first pass with AU's rules, I'd like to avoid overpowering, underpowering, or houseruling anything if I can possibly avoid it.  That's the only way to give it a fair shakedown. *




I think that's a good idea, Rybaer, to try the system exactly as written before experimenting.  And hey, none of the actual players have said a word of complaint.


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

rangerjohn and mirthcard,

If either of you guys have any particular questions about your characters, feel free to ask.  I've got the book handy and am happy to help!

Oh, and rangerjohn, what race are you gonna go for?  Human, or something else?  Do you need some info on the races?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 14, 2003)

Can I take WizWyrms place now?  Also if I just use equipment from D&D will I mess with the game?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *Can I take WizWyrms place now?  Also if I just use equipment from D&D will I mess with the game? *





Yup, you're in.  I think that puts us at a full cast now.

As for equipment, most of it will cross over between the two systems without too much issue.  There are a few things that won't be allowed, though, so please check on specific items.  (ie, spiked chain is out)


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Rybaer,
> 
> Looking over the Giant & Greenbond pdfs, I'm wondering if it would be easier for me to just take one level in Giant to begin with and when we level up take Greenbond (or something else) then? I should have the AU book by that point. Let me know what you think...
> 
> Jay *





That's actually not a bad idea.  Would certainly get around the problems with spells, and I don't think at 1st level it'll make or break your character.  Then all you'll have to worry about are a few minor things like your feat selections.


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

Updated!!!

Mirthcard: Giant Giant (aiming towards Greenbond)
Kajamba Lion: Litorian Oathsworn
Cordo: Loresong Faen Magister (probably)
rangerjohn: ??? Totem Warrior
garyh: ???
ShadowX: ???

Once I see what race rangerjohn plays and what combo ShadowX plays, I'll make my selection.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

*Cast of players set*

Well, Wizwrm never responded, so ShadowX is in.  This is the final cast of players:

Kajamba Lion
rangerjohn
garyh
mirthcard
Cordo
ShadowX


As a couple of you are playing sans book at this point, I realize it'll take a little longer to make characters.  Let's try to wrap that up within a week or so.  Those of us with the book can help provide info as needed.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh, and one more tidbit on taking levels in Giant.  Though the books says that you don't become size Large until you take the third level of giant, I envision the three levels as a gradual increase in size.  So, you start around 7' and gain 1 or 1.5 feet per level - each in a short ceremony.  You'd just be considered size Medium until that last level.

Mostly just an asthetic thing.  I think it works better having a gradual range of giant sizes rather than only two distinct ones.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2003)

Well since we want to all be different races, I guess I'll be human.  How well do humans and litorians get along?  I would think a totem warrior would spending more time in the wilderness than the city.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 15, 2003)

I am think of playing a Verrik Winter Witch.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 15, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Well since we want to all be different races, I guess I'll be human.  How well do humans and litorians get along?*




According to the book, litorians and humans "have shared the same lands...for centuries, [but] the two races usually keep their distance."  (18)  I feel silly quoting directly, but I couldn't come out with a good paraphrase.     I don't really see any problems that'll come out of having a human and a litorian, particularly not given the above statement.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 15, 2003)

I have just one thing to say about starting money for an oathsworn—bleh.  No tools, no weapons, no armor.  What the hell do I spend it on?    So far I'm still working on the idea that he's assigned to protect someone else, so I've gone towards putting money into things that will make that easier and (also) towards things that would be useful in an emergency.  Hmm...  Anyhow, everything but the history's up in the PC thread.

If anyone wants to combine their character concept with mine (litorian bodyguard?), let me know.  I'm not necessarily looking for a character that wants a bodyguard, but I want to check with everyone before Khajom "adopts" someone.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## garyh (Aug 15, 2003)

Now that the party's shaped up, I'll figure out my character concept sometime tonight.  Woohoo!  AU!


----------



## garyh (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm going with a Sibeccai warmain.  Looks like the party could use the muscle.

Mirthcard: Giant Giant (aiming towards Greenbond)
Kajamba Lion: Litorian Oathsworn
Cordo: Loresong Faen Magister
rangerjohn: Human (Animal?) Totem Warrior
garyh: Sibeccai Warmain
ShadowX: Verrik Winter Witch

I'll get my PC up this this weekend.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 15, 2003)

I was wondering, do you get bonus readied spells for high spellcasting stats?  And is the bonus spells table the same as regular D&D?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *I was wondering, do you get bonus readied spells for high spellcasting stats?  And is the bonus spells table the same as regular D&D? *




Yes, your primary casting attribute gives the same bonus to spells readied per level as it does to spell slots per level.  I don't have my book here at the moment, but I believe it's the same as the PHB version...or very close.  I think it actually gives bonuses to 0-level spells as well.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 15, 2003)

Yes you get bonus spell slots and spells readied for high spell casting stats.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> Mirthcard: Giant Giant (aiming towards Greenbond)
> Kajamba Lion: Litorian Oathsworn
> Cordo: Loresong Faen Magister
> ...





Looks like a very solid mix of abilities.  It'll be a treat trying to explain how they all hooked up, but I'm sure we can work out something.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *I have just one thing to say about starting money for an oathsworn—bleh.  No tools, no weapons, no armor.  What the hell do I spend it on?
> *





Uh, er...masterwork backpack?  Dragonhide sandals?  Good question.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

One other thing...looking at KL's character reminded me.

Max HP's at first level.  You get 1/2HD + 1 each level after that (d6 = 4, d8 = 5, d10 = 6, d12 = 7).

Let me know if there's anything else I'm forgetting.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 15, 2003)

On the choice of animal, which would go better with unfettered?


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 15, 2003)

I posted my character in the PC thread, its a human mind witch instead of a verrik winter witch.  Check over it for me and see if something needs fixing.


----------



## garyh (Aug 15, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *On the choice of animal, which would go better with unfettered? *




I'd say snake, actually.  Snake Totem Warriors get bonuses to initiative and natural armor and a dodge bonus, for example.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> *I posted my character in the PC thread, its a human mind witch instead of a verrik winter witch.  Check over it for me and see if something needs fixing. *





Couldn't resist that Mind Blade, could ya?   Don't blame you, frankly.  On first glance, the character looks just fine.  I won't go over any of them for details until next week sometime.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

One more request.  Could you please note somewhere in your character description whether he/she has a truename or not.  And, if the character has one, please include it.  I'll assume that it's kept private until otherwise noted.

Thanks!


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 15, 2003)

I picture true names as quite long and complex... Anyone else have a different take?

Something like...

Javondarioranam'anderiel-elbobadantenmeranannon


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 15, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *I picture true names as quite long and complex... Anyone else have a different take?
> 
> Something like...
> 
> Javondarioranam'anderiel-elbobadantenmeranannon *





I kinda picture it as varying widely by culture.  Yours might be really long and unwieldy (see above).  Perhaps a litorian's might be more Native American (Red Elk Jumping).  Another culture's might be short, but different from ordinary names (Tuth).

Do as you like.  Be inventive if it can add some color to your history.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 15, 2003)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *If anyone wants to combine their character concept with mine (litorian bodyguard?), let me know.  I'm not necessarily looking for a character that wants a bodyguard, but I want to check with everyone before Khajom "adopts" someone.  *



Well as it says on pg. 43 "Many Magisters would sacrifice much ot get an oathsworn bodyguard/companion."   I haven't done much thinking on Pyior's background yet except for the fact that his driving facination (besides magic) is dangerous creatures, and that he is working on a beastiary (with anatomically accurate popup illusions).


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2003)

Well so much for the different race theme.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2003)

I still think I'll go with human snake warrior with one of my feats being natural swordsman.  Can someone email me the snake warrior and tell me generally about feats and talents, as well as skills that have changed.  Oh, any new equipment a lightly armored warrior would be interested in having.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 16, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Looking over the Giant & Greenbond pdfs, I'm wondering if it would be easier for me to just take one level in Giant to begin with and when we level up take Greenbond (or something else) then? I should have the AU book by that point. Let me know what you think...
> *



But, but, but... 1d8+1 healing three times per day...


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 16, 2003)

Y'all might want to check this out.  Monte Cook's design diary entry today has some info about the Diamond Throne setting as well as a map of the continent.  Could be useful in developing some background materials for your character if you want to be from a more distant city.


edit:
The module is set in the area just to the Southwest of De-Shamod (in the very center of the map).  The river on the map is the Ghostwash.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 16, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *Well as it says on pg. 43 "Many Magisters would sacrifice much ot get an oathsworn bodyguard/companion."   I haven't done much thinking on Pyior's background yet except for the fact that his driving facination (besides magic) is dangerous creatures, and that he is working on a beastiary (with anatomically accurate popup illusions). *




Point taken.   I'm still working on my background, too, so maybe we can both write up our backgrounds and then see where they could possibly converge?  Why am I thinking about that fable about the mouse and the lion and the thorn?    Hey, that may not be a bad idea...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 16, 2003)

The simplest idea may be a life-debt of some sort considering the litorian code of personal honor.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 16, 2003)

That's kind of where I was going with my post (the thorn bit).  Somehow Pyior saved Khajom and the Litorian feels indebted.  It would be the simplest way.

Best,
tKL


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 16, 2003)

> Well, Wizwrm never responded, so ShadowX is in. This is the final cast of players:




Actually, as I mentioned a couple times, I was out of town all of last week.

I'm fairly busy right now, though, so I'm not sure it would be a good idea to start a PbP game - and you have it set up anyway, so I'll just watch and not cause trouble.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 17, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *I still think I'll go with human snake warrior with one of my feats being natural swordsman.  Can someone email me the snake warrior and tell me generally about feats and talents, as well as skills that have changed.  Oh, any new equipment a lightly armored warrior would be interested in having. *





Email sent with a brief summary of what you'll need to get started.  We'll still probably have to give you a little bit of a hand with determining feats and gear.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 17, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, as I mentioned a couple times, I was out of town all of last week.
> 
> I'm fairly busy right now, though, so I'm not sure it would be a good idea to start a PbP game - and you have it set up anyway, so I'll just watch and not cause trouble.  *





D'oh!  Sorry, I missed that.  I hope you're able to find the time to get into one of the other games starting up soon.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 17, 2003)

I guess everyone missed that I asked for help with my snake warrior?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 17, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *I guess everyone missed that I asked for help with my snake warrior? *





Did you not get the email I sent?


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

Rybear I got the email, thanks.  I think we must have been cross posting last night.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, I've reviewed the three characters posted thus far and there are a few things that need correcting.

Kajamba Lion - looks fine.

ShadowX - The only problem with your character is your feat selection.  All three of them are Ceremonial feats, and you're limited to only one as a first level character.  Of the remaining two, one must be general and the other can be either general or a talent.

Cordo - change your size to S.  You already have your +1 AC for size, but you also should increase your attack bonuses by one each for size as well.  Also, you still have 3 more languages you can speak.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Aug 18, 2003)

I was wondering if ya could use a 7th player, either full time, or part time, and this 7th player (me of course    ) was wondering if a Human Akashic would fit in with the group?????  

I've been trying to get a group together of my own where I live but I'm not having any luck and this is the first thing I have read about a game playing AU, and even if I am a part time player, that's cool.  If you guys decide on no, I shall understand that also.

Just askin.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

I've posted a very loose background for Khajom (changed his name back—it works well enough and I didn't like the other better—may still play with the spelling, though—Khaiom? Cajom?  Chajom?).

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

I was looking over the AU boards and now I'm worried, is a lightly armored, melee, combantant really viable in this setting?  What with the lack of healing available.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 18, 2003)

EarthsShadow said:
			
		

> *I was wondering if ya could use a 7th player, either full time, or part time, and this 7th player (me of course    ) was wondering if a Human Akashic would fit in with the group?????
> 
> I've been trying to get a group together of my own where I live but I'm not having any luck and this is the first thing I have read about a game playing AU, and even if I am a part time player, that's cool.  If you guys decide on no, I shall understand that also.
> 
> Just askin. *




Hey EarthShadow, why don't you head to the back of the line? 

There seems to be a lot of interest in Arcana Unearthed, and I was tentatively considering starting my own game since I just finished both tabletop games I run for the year.


----------



## EarthsShadow (Aug 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey EarthShadow, why don't you head to the back of the line?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of interest in Arcana Unearthed, and I was tentatively considering starting my own game since I just finished both tabletop games I run for the year. *




*looks around quietly*

What line?  

I'm just speaking up.  If you plan on running one also let me know.


----------



## WizWrm (Aug 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey EarthShadow, why don't you head to the back of the line?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of interest in Arcana Unearthed, and I was tentatively considering starting my own game since I just finished both tabletop games I run for the year. *




Excellent! 

*YOU ARE NOW COMMITTED TO RUNNING AN ARCANA UNEARTHED GAME!*

Well, maybe not. But I tacked your name onto the 'prospective GMs' list on that other thread, to keep things organized. I can remove it if you change your mind.

Just FYI, at this point there are enough interested players that, when you take Rybaer's _Siege of Ebonring Keep_ game into account, there's enough room for either a single large game or two small games to get everyone interested gaming, assuming no repeat players from Rybaer's game. With you, that makes four free GMs who are potentially willing to run a game in the future, so there are no worries about enough AU to go around.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

Just covering my bases and reiterating my commitment to this game, in case my post in the other thread is at all unclear.  I'm really looking forward to this one.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *I was looking over the AU boards and now I'm worried, is a lightly armored, melee, combantant really viable in this setting?  What with the lack of healing available. *




I think so.  The lack of healing, as compared to D&D, is intentional AFAIK.  No risk, no reward, that sort of thing.  Plus, the greenbond can actually heal quite well in addition to other neat powers.  Naturally, this is just my opinion.  It'll be pretty interesting to find out (said the player of an extremely lightly armored melee combatant).

Best,
tKL


----------



## garyh (Aug 18, 2003)

I should have my PC up Monday evening Pacific time.  Busy weekend!


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

You do realize there is currently no greenbond, only a giant, right.  Which makes our only healing lesser transfer wounds from the magister.  OOh, thats going a long ways.  Which means I see us doing one of two things, either going against our concepts, and going ranged.  Or not contributing at all, for fear of dying, I for one would not be looking for healing from a magister, would be happy to get it, but not expecting it.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 18, 2003)

I wouldn't sweat the party's weak healing ability too much.  For one thing, y'all have a party of 6 rather than the 4 the module is balanced for.  That should help spread the pain around a bit.  Once the giant hits second level and takes Greenbond 1, the healing capacity of the group will increase dramatically.

As for the viability of a lightly armored fighter...I think it should work just fine.  The snake totem warrior gets medium armor and shield proficiencies, not to mention a free +1 AC as well as eventually getting some natural armor.  With a little Dex, that puts you in pretty good company.  The group will just need to play tactically smart and know when to pull back.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

Well we better get a couple of leashes then.  Both lightly armored characters have 8 wis.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh and at what rate do expect this to go?  The magister, if he elects to, will probably only be able to heal one person a day.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh and can you get back to me on the feats?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 19, 2003)

No worries, Pyior will definitely heal if he is the only party member capable of it.  He probably will tend not to use Transfer Wounds (Lesser) in battle if he can help it due to the subdual damage received, but if someone is down in battle he will make an exception. The main problem I see is that he only has two full-strength casts per day of that spell, which would also mean he can't do anything else with those slots.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *Oh and can you get back to me on the feats? *





Yeah, I'll try to get something put together for you later tonight.  There are far too many feats to try to write them all down...even after taking out the ones for magic use.  I'll use discretion and list those you're more likely to be interested in.  

Any hints as to the direction you want to take your character would help.  Are you going the finesse fighting route?  Trying to improve capabilities as a fighter?  Shore up weaknesses?  That sort of thing.


----------



## ES2 (Aug 19, 2003)

Has this game started yet?  

- EarthsShadow


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 19, 2003)

No it hasn't started yet Earth Shadow.

Rybaer, I've made the changes to my character sheet.

Just a note to all, don't forget to put your dying and dead hit point levels on your sheets as well.  This is a new stat for AU but can be seen in the stat blocks online at www.diamondthrone.com .

Another note with regard to healing, the mind witch should also be able to heal since Transfer Wounds, Lesser is a simple spell. It only takes something like 15 minutes of mediatation to switch your readied spells, so even if Dayan has Mind Stab usually readied it can be switched out easily after combat for healing.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2003)

That's right Rybear, he's basically at this point pretty much a swashbuckler.  Although he may take that wealthy talent you were speaking of, in which case he would be the grandson of that rich sea-merchant in the download.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *That's right Rybear, he's basically at this point pretty much a swashbuckler.  Although he may take that wealthy talent you were speaking of, in which case he would be the grandson of that rich sea-merchant in the download. *





Okay, I sent you email listing most of the feats that you might meet the pre-req's for.  I gave a very short description of the ones that aren't already in the PHB.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *
> Rybaer, I've made the changes to my character sheet.
> 
> Just a note to all, don't forget to put your dying and dead hit point levels on your sheets as well.  This is a new stat for AU but can be seen in the stat blocks online at www.diamondthrone.com .
> ...





Thanks.  Changes look good.

Good point about the dying and dead stats.  In case anyone doesn't know this, you are disabled from 0hp down to -(con mod).  Below that, you're dying until you reach -(con score).  Easier to remember this new rule if it's plainly visible in the stat block.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

So, we have Kajamba Lion, Cordo, and ShadowX's characters mostly in place.  I've emailed rangerjohn most of the info he'll need to finish his character.

garyh - how's yours coming?  Sounded like you were close to ready.

mirthcard - haven't heard from you for a while now.  Any issues?  Anything we can help with?


----------



## Mirth (Aug 19, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *mirthcard - haven't heard from you for a while now.  Any issues?  Anything we can help with? *




I'm still here. I was holding off, hoping to have the book in hand. I won an auction for it on eBay, but I've been haggling over the shipping with the seller (something I don't normally do, but this guy's shipping & handling fee is outrageous). I should have the book soon, but I'll work on my giant today and get back to you.

Jay


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 19, 2003)

So... How did we all meet? Do you have anything in mind Rybaer or should we start talking about it? 

Also, another point about healing I think that people might have missed, as long as Pyior or anyone else with spellcasting capability has Transfer Wounds (Lesser) memorized, they can cast the diminished version by just using a level 0 slot and heal 2hp (and take 1 subdual).  So it isn't necessary just one or two casts a day, particularly as you can breakdown higher level slots into lower levels.

However, I agree that starting with a Greenbond would be more ideal.


----------



## garyh (Aug 19, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *garyh - how's yours coming?  Sounded like you were close to ready.*




Sorry for the delay.  My PC will be up in a couple hours.


----------



## garyh (Aug 19, 2003)

Now posted for your stat block reading enjoyment is Pirythanis the Steadfast, Sibeccai Warmain.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *So... How did we all meet? Do you have anything in mind Rybaer or should we start talking about it?
> *





I have no specific plans in mind.  As long as you all concoct some reason for your character to be in Lothis.  Some of you can already have know each other, though it's not essential.  Lothis is a big center for trade in the region - so it's possible you're just in town after finishing up a bit of caravan duty.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 19, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Now posted for your stat block reading enjoyment is Pirythanis the Steadfast, Sibeccai Warmain.    *





Looks fine.  And it also looks like you've got more hp's than any other two members of the party combined.  Those warmains sure get a healthy boost at 1st level.


----------



## garyh (Aug 19, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Looks fine.  And it also looks like you've got more hp's than any other two members of the party combined.  Those warmains sure get a healthy boost at 1st level. *




Indeed!  d12 HD + Sturdy + Racial Con bonus = LOTS of HP!   At least I'll be able to absorb a couple attacks without needing healing, so that should help the group's healing situation.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 20, 2003)

Ys-Baddeden the Giant has been posted in the character thread. Sorry I took so long. I need some help with Feats. I don't know how many I begin with, whether any of the PHB feats are being used, what new ones might be useful, whether I can or should save some to use as a Greenbond when I get there. All suggestions welcome...

Jay


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 20, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Ys-Baddeden the Giant has been posted in the character thread. Sorry I took so long. I need some help with Feats. I don't know how many I begin with, whether any of the PHB feats are being used, what new ones might be useful, whether I can or should save some to use as a Greenbond when I get there. All suggestions welcome...
> 
> Jay *




I'll forward you the brief list of feats that I sent rangerjohn.  I took out anything that has unattainable prereq's.  I also took out the magic related feats...which is fine if you're starting with a level in giant.

As a giant, you'll start with 1 ceremonial feat (assuming you have a truename).  Your second feat can be either a talent or general.  If you have no truename, you must take one talent for the first feat and either another talent or general for the second.

Let me know if you need any more details.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 21, 2003)

mirthcard -

Looked over Ys-Baddeden and I see no problems.  Just let me know if that list of feats is enough to get you by for now.

*********


So, we're just waiting on mirthcard's feat selection, ShadowX's feat corrections, and rangerjohn's character.  I'd like to try to get started by this weekend, so please wrap things up and let me know if you've got any last questions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2003)

*Danwyn Reed*

Here's what I have so far, for my character.  Oh, can I take levels of Human?  It's in the stuff at montecook.com.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 23, 2003)

Feat changed, though I think its dumb only Magisters and Runethanes can qualify for Eldritch Training.  Actually I am rather upset by all the caster feat requirements.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll look it over in more detail when I have my book handy.  Looks fine so far.  The best armor you can afford...it'll likely be a chain shirt (+4AC, 75GP).  Add another +1 AC for a round shield and you're going to have a pretty nice AC, especially in melee.

As for taking levels in human, I don't think I'd have any problem with that.  Seems like pretty well balanced material.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

rangerjohn -

There are two very minor things I noticed on second look at your character.  First, your dying should start at -2, not -3.  Second, your damage with a longsword should be d8+3 (+2 from Str and +1 from nat swordsman).  The Bond with Item feat's +1 bonus only conveys to the act of using the item (ie, to-hit if used on a weapon), not to damage.  I'm assuming that's where you were getting the extra +1 from.  If that makes the feat less appealing, you're still welcome to change it.

On the upside, the Bond with Item feat can be changed to a different item at a later time.  If I recall correctly, you just have to spend a day in ceremony with the new item.  When this happens, however, the previously bonded item is destroyed.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 23, 2003)

I made the changes to the character sheet.  Although on the dying, I thought my con bonus +2 was supposed to added to the disabled category.  Making hp 10-1 functional, 0-(-2 )disabled, -3 to con (-14 ) dying and -15 dead.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Mirth (Aug 23, 2003)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> *Looked over Ys-Baddaden and I see no problems.  Just let me know if that list of feats is enough to get you by for now. So, we're just waiting on mirthcard's feat selection... I'd like to try to get started by this weekend, so please wrap things up and let me know if you've got any last questions. *




*Rybaer:* I'm not sure what the rules on truenames are, so I didn't select one for my giant (plus, I think the free pdf says that they choose their names themselves anyway). Given that, I selected Fast Healer from Talents and Improved Initiative from General. Also, I'm not sure how to come up with the Dying/Dead stats. Let me know if that all looks okay.

*garyh:* Reading over your character's background, it looks as if our characters could be connected in some way. Thoughts?

Jay


----------



## garyh (Aug 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *garyh: Reading over your character's background, it looks as if our characters could be connected in some way. Thoughts?
> 
> Jay *




Good idea.  Perhaps your PC is from my hometown as well, and you've aksed me to escort you somewhere.  My character, enamored with Giants, agreed for only a nominal fee.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> *I made the changes to the character sheet.  Although on the dying, I thought my con bonus +2 was supposed to added to the disabled category.  Making hp 10-1 functional, 0-(-2 )disabled, -3 to con (-14 ) dying and -15 dead.  Did I miss something? *




Yup, you're right.  I misread the rule the first time around.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rybaer: I'm not sure what the rules on truenames are, so I didn't select one for my giant (plus, I think the free pdf says that they choose their names themselves anyway). Given that, I selected Fast Healer from Talents and Improved Initiative from General. Also, I'm not sure how to come up with the Dying/Dead stats. Let me know if that all looks okay.
> *





The truename has a mix of benefits and risks associated with it.  Many higher end healing spells, as well as resurrection, require that the caster know your truename.  There are also some unpleasant spells that can only be cast on someone whose truename is known to the caster.  Truename is also a prereq for taking ceremonial feats, although you can sometimes get these from class bonus feats even without the truename.

Generally, at lower levels the truename won't come into play very much.  You can always go through a ritual later on to acquire one.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 24, 2003)

I've opened the In Character thread .  I will try to give the characters a final pass and get the first post up later this evening or early Monday morning.  In the meantime, feel free to come up with any ideas for how your character might know each other.  Some ideas for this have already come up...but the more, the better.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 26, 2003)

Pyior's primary motivation for adventuring is finding out more about dangerous beasts (and magic too but that is less of a central motivation).  

But being intelligent he knows that the more friends he has the better chance he has of surviving encounters with such beasts, or even better capturing specimens alive! 

Just a hook for others to try to work he and Khajom in...

(FYI I'm planning on buying the PDF of Diamond Throne Thursday and will flesh out Pyior's background after reading more about the Harrowdeep and any other information about faen there.)


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 27, 2003)

Okay, the first post is up In Character.  I know there are a couple minor bits to finish up on the characters, but they're close enough to get the game rolling.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 30, 2003)

I'm just playing with you in the IC thread, Cordo.  Just so you know that it's purely IC.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Aug 31, 2003)

No problem. Sorry all for being a bit slow on the uptake. I had about the roughest work week I've had since 1996-7. I think I worked over 100 hours since last Sunday...


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi Rybaer,

I was thinking and trying to work Wild Mage into my background somehow, but since Pyior isn't a wild and crazy chaotic type it isn't really working for me.

So in order to emphasize his academic training and background, I was thinking of switching that feat to eidetic memory, and switching around some of his knowledge skill rank assignment to take advantage of it. That is if you are ok with that.

Cordo


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 4, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Hi Rybaer,
> 
> I was thinking and trying to work Wild Mage into my background somehow, but since Pyior isn't a wild and crazy chaotic type it isn't really working for me.
> 
> ...




Sure, I have no problem with that...it's still very early in the going anyway.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 10, 2003)

Ok changes made, actually a few days ago but just wanted to point it out.

I'm kind of worried with the lack of posting the past couple of days. Rybaer, you should feel free to push us along more quickly if you like.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 11, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Ok changes made, actually a few days ago but just wanted to point it out.
> 
> I'm kind of worried with the lack of posting the past couple of days. Rybaer, you should feel free to push us along more quickly if you like.





Yeah, I was planning to push things along, but I didn't want to deny anyone the chance to purchase goods or seek other resources or information.  Also wanted to give the characters a chance to interact a bit...given that most of them have just met.  As no one seems overly concerned about doing anything else in town, though, I'll probably bump things ahead shortly.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi all... Sorry for my weak action. I had an attack of AU newbness. I thought that Fireburst was a mini fireball without realizing that there had to be a flame already in the area (which I just noticed when I read it more closely).  So now since Fireburst was my only memmed combat spell there isn't much for me to do this fight except heal.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 26, 2003)

Calling ShadowX.  Are you still with us.  Haven't seen you post for a bit now...like through all of the combat.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 27, 2003)

Would anyone object to me allowing another player to join?  It's pushing two weeks since we last heard from ShadowX.  Not sure if that's going to change or not.  If he is able to come back and commit to regular posting, it wouldn't be much of an issue to deal with 7 instead of 6 players.

If y'all are okay with it, I'll have the guy whip up a character that fits in with the party.  He's a local friend who I know can be counted on the post pretty regularly.  There's also a convenient spot coming up where I could drop him in.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm fine with that.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 27, 2003)

Sounds ok to me Rybaer.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2003)

Works for me, too.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2003)

All good with me.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 30, 2003)

Err... Somebody please ask this guy who hired him and is forcing him to ambush adventurers on risk of death. I can't because I'm asleep.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 1, 2003)

No problem with the extra character.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, our would-be new player has been trying to post a character, but seems to be having issues with the boards/account.  He can post under his old account, but not to this forum.  (Seemingly only the Meta forum???)  Tried making a new account and that didn't work either.  Hopefully we'll be able to get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 4, 2003)

*Well lookie here....*

Once upon a time was a lad named Galbraith...
He wandered the land because of his faith...
Looking around, very puzzled he found
A nekkid bandit. Oh what a state!


Okay, okay... not real good but it is 5:30 am and I have been up for too many hours...


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 5, 2003)

Okay, looks like our 7th has all his posting issues resolved.  Character looks good.  As we discussed previously, he is Unbound (have no truename).  The akashic will be dropped in shortly.


----------



## Galbraith (Oct 12, 2003)

Apoligies for a post under then name of "Zalman".  For some reason I was logged in as Galbraith but when I posted it did so under another account I have.  I'll try to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 16, 2003)

I'll be out of town for a few days.  I will still have limited computer access, but posting may be a touch slower than normal.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday...

Jay


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 4, 2003)

Did I miss something?  No one other than Rybaer has posted since 10/25.  Did I miss some discussion about a 10 day Halloween vacation?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry guys. I got sick with a fever for a few days, then came down with a light case of brochitis and have gotten far behind at work. That's why I was MIA.

Another thing on my mind, I saw Galbraith's first post and was a bit worried I might be irritating people by playing up Pyior's non-violent/naive side a bit too much.


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 10, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Sorry guys. I got sick with a fever for a few days, then came down with a light case of brochitis and have gotten far behind at work. That's why I was MIA.
> 
> Another thing on my mind, I saw Galbraith's first post and was a bit worried I might be irritating people by playing up Pyior's non-violent/naive side a bit too much.





Hey, good to have you back.  Hope you don't mind me playing your character for a bit to help move things along.

...and there's never anything wrong with putting a bit of personality into a character unless it consistantly drags the game down.  So far, that's certainly not the case.  Things just got hung up on your character for a bit, as everyone was waiting on him to decide what he wanted to do.  No biggie.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 10, 2003)

hmmmm... now I wonder what it was I posted to make you say that...

Nah, I just felt like we were all standing around in a room waiting for someone to make the first move so I stepped up and started the slaughter, um, I mean... fatal blow for the poor misguided creatures that attacked us.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 11, 2003)

Well first off after my 10-26 post Khajom weighed in with an opinion but I was hoping to see other people's reactions before Pyior started running off and binding the wounds himself (and taking more game time).

Then reading the 10-30 post, Pyior would be very shocked and upset by the sudden coup-de-grace, not that it was bad, but when I read the message my reaction was "Wow, I'm really going to think about how to react convincingly to that and still maintain party unity on a metagame level."

But then I started to worry that the CdG was a reaction against me possibly hijacking the story and gametime with Pyior's sensibilities, and that maybe others weren't posting as it wasn't interesting to them.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 11, 2003)

Okay, I see what you were talking about.  Every couple of days I posted an action.  I know people get sick or busy with the real world, and it wasn't a big deal to me.  I'll stand back and be a little more moderate in my posting speed.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't think your speed is a problem at all. It might have been easier to react on my behalf though if you showed your intent to CdG rather than immediately do it.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm going on vacation (Kauai and Maui) from Thursday November 20 and won't be back until Sunday December 7. During this time most likely I won't have any access to a computer.


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> I'm going on vacation (Kauai and Maui) from Thursday November 20 and won't be back until Sunday December 7. During this time most likely I won't have any access to a computer.




Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 17, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> I'm going on vacation (Kauai and Maui) from Thursday November 20 and won't be back until Sunday December 7. During this time most likely I won't have any access to a computer.





Gotcha.  Have fun.  I visited Maui just over a year ago for my honeymoon...absolutely wonderful place to vacation.


----------



## Galbraith (Nov 18, 2003)

Have a great trip, I'm green with envy.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2003)

Cordo—have fun on the islands.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2003)

Going some place warm for the winter?   Seriously, I hope you have great time and bring back many fond memories.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Nov 18, 2003)

A few notes on Pyior:

1) He will save his last 1st level spell in this battle for Khajom (lesser transfer wounds), casting it during battle if the dog backs far enough away to allow Pyior to do it without being threatened (hopefully soon).

2) At the end of combat, Pyior will heal the party with diminished lesser transfer wounds, just as he did last time.

3) Pyior will keep one of the devil dog corpses, casting "Creature Loresight" on it everynight with as many 1st level spells that he has (saving his 0 level for emergency) before he goes to sleep.

4) He will spend his free time dissecting and making sketeches of the dog's internal organs (especially the brain).

And thanks for all the kind wishes everyone!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2003)

Just a quick note to let y'all know that I will be MIA for another two or so days as I wrap up my semester.  As soon as I finish, I'll hop back into the game.    Hope everyone is well.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 14, 2003)

No problem KL.

...and I just noticed Cordo's previous post for the first time.  I'll get the results of the creature loresight later (when I have the books handy).


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 2, 2004)

We on vacation? Just wondering about the game's status.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 3, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> We on vacation? Just wondering about the game's status.





No, not really.  Wish I was.  Just been kinda busy and out of my normal routine the last couple weeks.  I'll have the maps posted and be ready to press on in a couple days.  Thanks for bearing with me.

Oh, and speaking of vacation, I'll be on one later this month and out of computer contact for about a week and a half.  Should be able to make a little progress before then, though.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok, no problem Rybear. Just wondering.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jan 28, 2004)

With regards to Rybear's note in the main thread, just wanted to say that I am very much enjoying the game and looking forward to getting into the meat of the adventure.

All of my online games so far have been rather short lived so its good to see one last so long.

Also, don't be afraid to push us a long a bit faster... In an online game I don't think we need to stop for each new NPC to introduce ourselves.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 6, 2004)

Going to Bermuda for a business conference (really!) then LA through Feb. 16. I should have access to the internet. Assuming so it shouldn't affect things too much at all. If I'm suddenly not posting, you'll know why.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi, all.  I want to apologize for doing this, but I've come to think that I might be spending too much time on-line.  There are some things that are more important to me than the Internet, and I think that I've lost track of that to some degree.  Thank you, all, for a good time, and I hope you enjoy the rest of the game.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 20, 2004)

Bummer.  I understand the feeling, though.  

It's been a pleasure playing with you and I wish you the best in your "outside the internet" life.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like we're at a point where we should take stock of the game and decide how to proceed.  KL is stepping down and both garyh and Galbraith have been absent for quite some time now.  I'll check with Galbraith (as I work with him) to see if he's going to stay in or not.  I suspect not, as he doesn't otherwise have much enthusiasm for visiting these boards, but I don't want to speak for him.

That leaves us with three active players - cordo, mirth, and rangerjohn.  

I'm contemplating a couple options and would like your feedback and input:

1 - Press on with the game, possibly recruiting another couple players to backfill the attrition.  These could fill in existing characters or create new, as we're in a very convenient spot to add new players.

2 - Press on with the remaining active players and try to tweak the module so as to not result in a wholesale slaughter.

3 - Continue with the characters, but depart from the module into original material.  I mention this in part because I've never been real fond of running modules.  Generally, I find myself forgetting or overlooking details that might have been important...or just finding things (NPC motivations in particular) that are implausibly difficult to "sell".  The more I read this module, the less I like certain aspects of it.  It's still workable, just with the emphasis on "work".

4 - Drop the game altogether.


Personally, I'd rather not go for #4.  I like the characters we've got and many months have already been invested into the game.  The other three options all have potential.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry to see you go KL, but I completely understand. 

As for the game, I'm still in. I say we try to recruit new players and if that doesn't work we move on with the originals. Also, if you feel like changing from the module Rybaer, go ahead. You're the DM, do what you want. Keep the elements you think are cool, throw out the rest, or throw out the whole thing if it sux. 

That's my opinion on things...

Mirth


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 23, 2004)

I like Mirth prefer a combination of the three.  We should recruit new players and play the game the DM prefers.  If its not fun for the DM, it won't be fun for the players.  As for the module, I don't know the material.  I just like the game world.  If Rybear think he can do better, I say give it a go.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay, 2 votes so far to press on - recruiting more players and going wherever the heck I wish.  I spoke with Galbraith and he's going to drop out as well.

I haven't quite decided whether I'll press on with the module's storyline, adjusting as I see fit, or just veer off in another direction.  Either way, I guess I'll open this thread back up to recruiting and see who we can pull in.  I expect that'll take at least a few days.

One other thing.  Feel free to give me feedback about the style and pace of the game - things you like and things you think could be done better.  I've set a personal goal to push things along faster by making some assumptions about the characters' actions in non-critical junctures and transitions.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 23, 2004)

One more thing.  I don't have the exact XP totals earned so far, but let's bump all of you up to...oh, say, 1,400XP.  Go ahead and advance to second level.  Mirth - you can finally get that level of greenbond, if you're still leaning that way.  I'll have the new recruits start at 1,101 - giving y'all a little edge for having stuck it out from the beginning.

Hp's are 1/2 of your hit die, plus one.  (d6 = 4, d8 = 5, etc)


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 23, 2004)

**** Public Announcement ****


Due to attrition, this game has re-opened to recruiting.  We're playing straight up Arcana Unearthed system (not Unearthed Arcana...sorry).  I would much prefer that any interested parties own the book.

The current cast has just reached 2nd level.  They include a loresong faen magister, a human snake totem warrior, and a racial giant (greenbond?).  We've been running the Siege on Ebonring Keep module, but have reached a spot early in the going at which we may depart from that material.  Either way, it's at a good spot to introduce some new players.

If you're interested, post a reply and give me an idea of what sort of character you'd like to play.


Here's a reposting of the character generation guidelines:


1. I will take six players (or, in this case, 2-3 new players)

2. Characters are 2nd level, built on 25 pt buy per DM Guide, starting at 1,101XP.

3. Max starting gold (200 GP).

4. Character background should be included, but I'm okay with it being kinda vague.  I'm sticking to the Diamond Throne background.

5. No alignment, per AU rules, but please refrain from playing a chaotic or evil personality. The heroes in this game will be expected to be...well, heroic...at least to a degree. (Hint: probably best to avoid playing a Champion of Death. Also, mojh are scarcely tolerated in this region.)



Check the link in my signature if you'd like to see the rogue's gallery or the in character game so far (though you don't have to be caught up on it to play).


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 23, 2004)

Rybaer, I would love to join.  I followed this game for the first few pages, but got caught up in my own games since.  I have eagerly awaited a spot and I can have a character up pretty quickly and then finish catching up on reading this week.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm with Mirth and rangerjohn. I'm willing to go with the flow so to speak, just happy that the game is continuing.

KL, sorry to see you go.  Now who will keep Pyior in line?

But I understand...  Good luck with things.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 23, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Rybaer, I would love to join.  I followed this game for the first few pages, but got caught up in my own games since.  I have eagerly awaited a spot and I can have a character up pretty quickly and then finish catching up on reading this week.





Excellent.  Good to see a familiar name volunteer.  I'm looking forward to seeing what sort of character you come up with.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 23, 2004)

Danwyn updated in RG.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm all for entering the game to see if it continues.  I haven't played a AU game yet, but I do have the book.  I volunteer the services of Yadrick, the Litorian Akashic who has left his tribe on a quest of personal importance (what that is I do not know yet, but we can come up with something).  I'll work on creating him later this evening if you'll allow him into the game.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 23, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I'm all for entering the game to see if it continues.  I haven't played a AU game yet, but I do have the book.  I volunteer the services of Yadrick, the Litorian Akashic who has left his tribe on a quest of personal importance (what that is I do not know yet, but we can come up with something).  I'll work on creating him later this evening if you'll allow him into the game.





Sounds good.  I look forward to seeing him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2004)

I would love to play. I'm thinking Quickling Faen witch. (not sure what type yet.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Rybaer, I was thinking of another heavy given that you have lost your warmain.  Perhaps a giant champion.  I am still pondering what cause to champion, but I should have a prelim version ready today.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

Okay, looks like we have Erekose13, Acid_crash, and Argent Silvermage all on board.  The preliminary character ideas sound fine.  Go ahead and post whenever you're ready to the rogue's gallery.  (You'll probably have to get to it through my sig as it's going to be months buried.)  I'll review them once posted.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 24, 2004)

Just a quick question, how much does a 2nd level character begin with in funds?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Feb 24, 2004)

Rybear said 200gp above. Probably primarily as the original characters haven't really reaped much monetary gains quite yet.

Also, I've updated Pyior to 2nd level if you want to check him.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

What Cordo said - 200GP.  None of the encounters they've had thus far have been "profitable".


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2004)

Rybaer, couple questions.  I am not sure about which cause I am going to champion yet, but how do you feel about the alternative causes that Monte posted on his site?  Also how are we doing hit points for second level?


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 24, 2004)

Half hd +1, ie d4=3, d6=4, d8=5 etc.  These questions were answered up the thread a little ways.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2004)

Silly me thanks rangerjohn I see it now. I am going to go with a Giant Champion of Life.  I was curious if Mirth would mind a brother or relative for Ys-Baddaden?  Thought it might be amusing to have a smaller giant alongside who was slightly older and refered to Ys as his little brother.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Silly me thanks rangerjohn I see it now. I am going to go with a Giant Champion of Life.  I was curious if Mirth would mind a brother or relative for Ys-Baddaden?  Thought it might be amusing to have a smaller giant alongside who was slightly older and refered to Ys as his little brother.




They are a blast!  I am really enjoying Atlas, in Stone Bones.  Although, that has been RP so far.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Rybaer, couple questions.  I am not sure about which cause I am going to champion yet, but how do you feel about the alternative causes that Monte posted on his site?  Also how are we doing hit points for second level?





Sure, those champion causes look fine.

edit:  Oh, I missed the followup post that you were going with Life.  Anyway, they're fine if you have a late change of heart.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Silly me thanks rangerjohn I see it now. I am going to go with a Giant Champion of Life.  I was curious if Mirth would mind a brother or relative for Ys-Baddaden?  Thought it might be amusing to have a smaller giant alongside who was slightly older and refered to Ys as his little brother.




Sounds fine to me E13. I do have one favor to ask of you, though. I'll let you in on one stylistic choice I made for Ys-Baddaden which I'm not sure if anyone else has picked up on (not that it matters). I see the giants as having a slow, deliberate, almost ponderous way of talking, so to get that across I *never* have Ys-Baddaden use any contractions. Just a textual nuance, if you will. I'd be pleased if you'd help me continue that. Of course, you're under no obligation...


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds good, I'll have Ys Korros up in the RG thread soon.  I hadnt noticed it in my read over the IC thread, glad you pointed it out as I would be happy to carry on like that too.  I had noticed your use of 'cannot' once, but I didnt pick up on the speech pattern.  Curious if you have decided to go with the Greenbond class level in the end?


----------



## Mirth (Feb 24, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sounds good, I'll have Ys Korros up in the RG thread soon.  I hadnt noticed it in my read over the IC thread, glad you pointed it out as I would be happy to carry on like that too.  I had noticed your use of 'cannot' once, but I didnt pick up on the speech pattern.  Curious if you have decided to go with the Greenbond class level in the end?




Cool, thanks. Not sure about Greenbond, I'll make my final decision today


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2004)

I went in a slightly different direction than witch. Meet Aurial. Quickling Hawk Totem 2   

*AURIAL*
 	Quickling, 2nd-Level Hawk totem warrior
 		Small Humanoid (Female Quickling Faen)
*True Name:* 	Pyxi
*Hit Dice:*	2d8+2 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*	+9
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares) Run 120ft (24 squares)
*Armor Class:*	19 (+1 size, +1dodge, +4 Dex, +3 Studded Leather Jack), touch 16, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+2/–2
*Attack:*	Falchion +2 melee (2d3/18–20) or LT Crossbow +6 ranged (1d6/19–20)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Quickling traits
*Saves:*	Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Languages: * 	Common & Faen.
*Skills:*	Sneak +8, Listen +1, Spot +6, Search +5, Wilderness Survival +3, Knowledge Geography +3, Ride +6, Handle Animal +2. 
*Feats:*	Compensate for size, 
*Ceremonies: * 	Fleet of Foot
*Class Traits:*	 Improved Initiative, Point blank shot, +1 dodge bonus.
*Description:* Aurial is tall (for her people) and lithe. Her long beige colored hair is kept in a braid down her back and adorned with feathers and bright ribbons. She has soft brown eyes and a quick smile. She can be a true terror in combat but she is a loving mother at everyone she knows. Aurial has a darkness that she is trying to get over. Her husband (Sanriff) left her while she was on a hunting trip for their village and took their infant children (Riffik and Karial) with him. He left no note or reason. She has given up trying to find them after the past year.

*Quickling Faen Traits (Ex): * Quicklings possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
— Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +4 bonus on sneak checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A Quickling’s base land speed is 20 feet. Quicklings run at 5x base
— +2 racial bonus on Sneak checks.
— +1 racial bonus on Initiative.
— Lowlight vision

*Equipment:* (money left: 8g, 4s)
_Carried:_ Studded leather jerk, Falchion, LT crossbow, 20 bolts, Belt pouch (5 tindertwigs, change, 2 sunrods).
_On Mule:_ pack saddle, saddlebags, bedroll, tent, 2 days rations, 8 sunrods.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 24, 2004)

I will post the Litorian character later today in the RG, before Midnight.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 25, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I will post the Litorian character later today in the RG, before Midnight.




While making the above post while at the school earlier today I came home to find out that my AU book is missing.  After a thourough search I am unable to find it, and I can't make the character I wanted to make, and I sure don't want to hold up the game for those who do have characters finished, so I am going to bail out, and pray I find this book or my roommates are going to face hell.

Sorry about this, but you all have fun.  I'm going on a hunt.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 25, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> While making the above post while at the school earlier today I came home to find out that my AU book is missing.  After a thourough search I am unable to find it, and I can't make the character I wanted to make, and I sure don't want to hold up the game for those who do have characters finished, so I am going to bail out, and pray I find this book or my roommates are going to face hell.
> 
> Sorry about this, but you all have fun.  I'm going on a hunt.





No biggie.  It's going to be a few days at least before I start things back up again.  If you find it in the interim, you're still perfectly welcome to hop in.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 25, 2004)

Erekose13 and Argent Silvermage -

I've seen both of your characters but haven't really had time to go over them yet.  AS, feel free to copy yours over to the rogue's gallery thread.

I'll look over them for final approval in the morning.  Right now, I have to get ready for my other gaming group that's about to arrive.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 25, 2004)

Acid_crash - hope you are able to find your book soon, but in the meantime I could help with character creation.  -try this out- And let me know (erekose13_AT_hotmail.com) what else you need.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 25, 2004)

Okay, I checked over the characters.  

Erekose13 - your's looks fine.  

Argent Silvermage - just a couple minor things.  First, I think you're one point over on your stat buy total.  On the flipside, you shortchanged yourself in the attack bonuses.  Both melee and ranged should be +1 higher for your small size.  Also, your run speed should be 150', not 120', for the quickling racial ability.  I'd also recommend that you annotate the +1 to-hit/dmg you get from point blank shot next to the entry for your bow...otherwise, I'll be prone to overlooking and forgetting about it.

All in all, I like both of them.  Should fit in just fine.  I'm particularly looking forward to seeing how the giant brothers' relationship develops.

Mirth - any decision yet on how Ys-Baddaden will level up?


I'm still working on what I intend to do with the game.  Might be a few days.  Once Mirth levels up, I'll post an entry introducing the new members and let y'all role-play the reunion...even if I'm not quite ready to go beyond that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Argent Silvermage - just a couple minor things.  First, I think you're one point over on your stat buy total.  On the flipside, you shortchanged yourself in the attack bonuses.  Both melee and ranged should be +1 higher for your small size.  Also, your run speed should be 150', not 120', for the quickling racial ability.  I'd also recommend that you annotate the +1 to-hit/dmg you get from point blank shot next to the entry for your bow...otherwise, I'll be prone to overlooking and forgetting about it.



If I'm correct in AU the size bonus for small opponents is the feat "Compemsate for size." I don't think all small characters get it for free.
All else will change and post asap.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 25, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Acid_crash - hope you are able to find your book soon, but in the meantime I could help with character creation.  -try this out- And let me know (erekose13_AT_hotmail.com) what else you need.




I still can't find it, but the link sure does help.  With that I'll be able to create a level 2 Litorian Akashic, hopefully he will fit in with the group.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 26, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> If I'm correct in AU the size bonus for small opponents is the feat "Compemsate for size." I don't think all small characters get it for free.
> All else will change and post asap.





I'm pretty sure that you get the standard +1AC/+1 to-hit for your small size.  The feat, compensate for size, can grant further bonuses above and beyond this.  (It's a cool feat...I took it for my spryte akashic in another game.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that you get the standard +1AC/+1 to-hit for your small size.  The feat, compensate for size, can grant further bonuses above and beyond this.  (It's a cool feat...I took it for my spryte akashic in another game.)



I re-read the small size trait and I do get the +1 to hit! Woo Hoo. Aurial is very scary for a 2nd level character. (added into her info on the rogues gallery thread.)


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 27, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I re-read the small size trait and I do get the +1 to hit! Woo Hoo. Aurial is very scary for a 2nd level character. (added into her info on the rogues gallery thread.)




Yeah, the combination of small size and the feat really makes up in the to-hit department for the loss of strength bonuses.  Especially when you're fighting something several size categories larger than yourself.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2004)

Still have to pick up that one for my spryte magister in another game.  He fights with an energy blade and has a really high AC.  Being Tiny that feat will come in really handy.  Acid_Crash hows it coming? let me know if you need any more help getting your character together.


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 28, 2004)

Acid_crash - you still in?  Need any further assistance in getting your character put together.  Feel free to ask if you need any of us to reference things in the book or suggest feats or such.

Mirth - level up?  Just curious.  If you do go the greenbond route, I'll slide in a little exposition about your awakening/calling to the green.


Once these two are ready, I think I'll be set to press on with the story.  I've more or less settled on a path for the story to follow that utilizes some of the module and some original material.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Mirth - level up?  Just curious.  If you do go the greenbond route, I'll slide in a little exposition about your awakening/calling to the green.




I'm back. I took a little vacation from the boards. Ys-Baddaden is posted in the RG and is ready to go. BTW E13, background looks great!


----------



## Rybaer (Feb 29, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> I'm back. I took a little vacation from the boards. Ys-Baddaden is posted in the RG and is ready to go. BTW E13, background looks great!





Cool.  I'm glad you went with the greenbond - the party may need a little extra healing ability.  Don't forget to add your bonus spell slots/spells readied from your Wis bonus.  You should have one extra slot at both levels and one extra spell readied at each level.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'm glad you went with the greenbond - the party may need a little extra healing ability.  Don't forget to add your bonus spell slots/spells readied from your Wis bonus.  You should have one extra slot at both levels and one extra spell readied at each level.




Doh! :smackshead: I knew about that but forgot to add it in. Thanks for the reminder. Fixed now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 1, 2004)

Mirth, glad you liked it.  You hadnt posted much about Ys-Baddaden's background so I was a little hesitant to write it all up. But reading through your posts it sounded like he came from a pretty humble background so I went with that.  Glad you went with the Greenbond too, cause it kinda goes well with the Champion of Life.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds like Acid is AWOL. did you want to start without him/her?


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 1, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Sounds like Acid is AWOL. did you want to start without him/her?





Yeah, I'll probably get something posted this afternoon.  Get the new characters up to where everyone else is, write the departing characters out, and set the stage for y'all to continue.  I will leave an opening for Acid_crash to hop in if he's ready in the next week or so.


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 2, 2004)

Okay, the story has been continued in a new thread.  I've done a very compressed introduction/catch up for the new characters.  If it seems a little light on details, just scan through the original thread - you can fill in the blanks around Bean at the Liar's Club and Truthspeaker at the keep.  Don't worry though, there isn't much critical information in there.

Acid_crash - again, we've still got room and opportunity for you to jump in if you're interested.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 5, 2004)

I guess we are ready to move on... Introductions done?


----------



## Rybaer (Mar 5, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> I guess we are ready to move on... Introductions done?




Yup, getting there.  I posted a rather lengthy "cut-scene."  Hope you don't mind me taking a couple liberties with your character's dialogue.

I've got one more "cut-scene" to write for Ys-Baddaden, then we should be moving along with the story.  Erekose13 left a note saying he was out for a week, so we'll start a little slowly.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 6, 2004)

No problem, Rybear. I was wondering how you were going to separate Pyior and Khajom and I have to say nicely done, particularly building on the relationship dynamic we had built up.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

im back. sorry for the extended absence, had a conference to attend.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 7, 2004)

*semi away until May 17*

I'm going to E3 in LA next week so will have only intermittant access to the Web until about May 17. I'll try to check in from time to time if I can.


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

Should be no problem.  Story's been a little slow lately.  I'm going to try to get it kicked back up a notch.  Just need to find a quiet hour to get a little prep work done on it.


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2004)

Yo - Argent Silvermage - we haven't heard from Aurial for a while.  Are you still in?


----------



## Rybaer (May 24, 2004)

(bump)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 31, 2004)

Sorry for the misunderstanding Argent. "The area" is a bit vague so I thought you meant the cave.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 1, 2004)

Is this game recruiting alternates?


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 1, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Is this game recruiting alternates?




Not really...our MIA player has returned and we're not at a very good spot in the story to drop in new players.  However, I might consider allowing you to run the Litorian scout NPC who is currently with the party, if you're interested in that.  Let me know and I'll see what I can work out.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Rybaer, do you have The Complete Book of Eldritch Might by any chance? I do and I was wondering if I can use that as a source for spells.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 17, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Hey Rybaer, do you have The Complete Book of Eldritch Might by any chance? I do and I was wondering if I can use that as a source for spells.





Yeah, I'm pretty sure I've got it.

I'll entertain some ideas, but I'm hesitant to opening up a large list of new spells to the magister class.  Let me know what you have in mind.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

I once did up a list of all the 1st and 2nd spells that the CBoEM adds.  Just thought I would toss it on here for ease.

*0th Level Spells*
*Simple*
Animated Tattoo
Comrade's Trail
Keep Dry
Keep Fresh
Learn Heritage
Long Flame
Mental Alarm
Quick Boost
Touch of Weakness
Web Splat
*Complex*
Minor Ward
Recent Occupant
Sample
Tongue of Angels
Tongue of Fiends
Transcribe

*1st Level Spells*
*Simple*
Arrow Deflection
Blissful Sleep
Blue Bolt
Change Weapon
Guide Craft
Guilt
Inspire Courage
Magical Performance
Proficiency
Rogue's Stab
Unhand
Web Strand
*Complex*
Acidic Curse
Betray the Years
Blast of Cold
Brother's Revenge
Charm Item
Fey Storage
Flaming Corrosion
Harassing Weapon
Identify Scrier
Minor Lasting Image
Private Conversation
Protect Staff
Resist Scrying
Safe Search

*2nd Level Spells*
*Simple*
Helm of Warding
Mark of Air
Mark of Earth
Mark of Fire
Mark of Frost
Mark of Water
Plunge Deep to the Core
Power Craft
Shieldbreaker
Spell's Edge, Lesser
Startling Touch
Thief Ward
Undaunted Feature
Welter
*Complex*
Energy Lash
Play the Fool
Recall Tale
Scrytalk
Shrapnel Globe
Silent Sound
Staff Focus
Static Veil
Threatening Weapon
Vivid Discharge
Yoke


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 18, 2004)

Give me some time to look over the spells again and consider the implications of adding new ones.  Might be a few days before I have time to get around to it.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 22, 2004)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 23, 2004)

Time to bump the storyline along again.

We haven't heard from Argent Silvermage/Aurial for a while, so this will also be a check-in for him.  The other three of you have all posted recently enough that I know you're still on board.  If necessary, we could recruit for another player or two before pressing on.  Otherwise, the story line I'm developing should be okay with a smaller party.


----------



## Rybaer (Jul 29, 2004)

*bump*

Still looking for Argent Silvermage.  You still with us?


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 1, 2004)

Does anyone have any opinions as to whether we should recruit another player before pressing on?  I'm not holding out much hope for Argent Silvermage at this point and I probably won't continue NPC'ing Ys-Baddaden for much longer.  (He'll probably be dropped off on a side trek near the site where the next bit of the adventure is set, in case his player returns.)

Like I said, I can run this with three, but it wouldn't hurt to have more.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 1, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any opinions as to whether we should recruit another player before pressing on?  I'm not holding out much hope for Argent Silvermage at this point and I probably won't continue NPC'ing Ys-Baddaden for much longer.  (He'll probably be dropped off on a side trek near the site where the next bit of the adventure is set, in case his player returns.)
> 
> Like I said, I can run this with three, but it wouldn't hurt to have more.





You might try to contact Nac Mac Feegle, he was asking to join awhile back.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 1, 2004)

We have a good group with the three of us, so I say press on.  But as my experience has shown its always nice to have atleast 4 to 5 people so that things can keep moving if someone needs to take a week off (as I have just done for the past couple weeks, appologies for that been in the process of a move)


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah, I thought about emailing Nac Mac Feegle, but there is no email in his profile.

Anyway, I think I'm just going to press on with the three we've got.  Assuming no one else drops out, it should be fine.  There may be good places to drop in another player in the not-to-distant future should we feel it necessary.

Now, let me get on those magic items...


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh, and as an aside, the encounter with the spryte Slyth was one of the last encounters from the original module that I'll use.  She was being deceptive, yet she was also being completely honest and no harm would have come to anyone.  It was amusing enough to leave it in the scenario.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ah cool. having bought the adventure and put off reading it while in the game I am curious what you thought of it overall.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 3, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Ah cool. having bought the adventure and put off reading it while in the game I am curious what you thought of it overall.





I found some useful stuff in it, and a few neat ideas that might make appearances elsewhere.  The formatting of the book was particularly annoying, though.  I found it very difficult to look things up - particularly in the appendix.

Ultimately, I'm just not a big module person, and trying to run this one reminded me of why.  I always end up feeling like I have to perform a continuous string of contrivances in order to keep the party hitting the key items in the module.  When I'm running my own material, I can just go with the flow of the players.


----------



## Rybaer (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey Argent, just saw your posting about loss of internet.  Good to hear you'll be back on.  Can we count you in for this game as we press on to the third phase of action?


----------



## Gideon (Sep 29, 2004)

Rybear, I don't know if you keep an alt-list or if it is ridiculously full but if you do would you please throw my name on there.

Thanks.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Rybear, I don't know if you keep an alt-list or if it is ridiculously full but if you do would you please throw my name on there.
> 
> Thanks.





I don't have an alt list, per se, but I could probably be talked into allowing another player to join.  Any current players have an objection?

The player of Aurial of Wynndale (see here for her character sheet) has been absent for a couple months now, so that's one possibility.  That character is technically still with the party.  The group has also just arrived in a new town where it would be pretty easy to work someone new into the group.  Either way would be okay.

But if you're going to come on board, it's Rybaer - not Rybear.  Don't let the icon throw ya.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2004)

No objections here.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 29, 2004)

Heh, I think I've been writing "Rybear" all this time. 

I'm ok with another player but I'm slightly partial to trying to lure Kajamba Lion back somehow.  Did you mention that before offhand as a possibility Rybaer? Is it's not going to happen I welcome Gideon?


----------



## Mirth (Sep 29, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> I'm ok with another player but I'm slightly partial to trying to lure Kajamba Lion back somehow.




I'd like to try this too. No offense, Gideon. Heck, even if KjL wanted back in, I'd be glad to have Gideon join.

Edit: Just to give a heads up to everyone, my second child is due on Oct. 9th and my wife is ready to pop, so I may be absent for awhile. Feel free to autopilot my character until I can make it back.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's still possible to bring KJL back in if he's interested.  It would be no problem accomodating both as we're only running with four players at the moment.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 29, 2004)

Right, Rybaer it is.

I don't want to step on Argent's toes or be a bother to you.  If you decide on a new charachter being better I was thinking a Litorian going to test himself against the heart of night.  Just let me know if you want me to make a charachter or to just sod off.

No offense taken Mirth, I just laughed it off. (Ouch who threw that tomato)


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't worry about stepping on Argent's toes.  He's had a couple months in which to return to the game.

Your Litorian concept sounds fine.  Go ahead and work something up if you like.  Follow the character guidelines on the first page of this thread.  However, you'll be 2nd level (the party is somewhere mid-to-upper 2nd level right now), and you can bump the starting gold up to 300GP.  The party hasn't had much loot opportunities yet, so I don't want you getting a jump on them.


Mirth - thanks for the heads up about your possible absence.  Congrats on the upcoming addition to the family.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> No offense taken Mirth, I just laughed it off. (Ouch who threw that tomato)




Ummm... That wasn't a tomato, d00d. Heh.  



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Mirth - thanks for the heads up about your possible absence.  Congrats on the upcoming addition to the family.




Thanks. Any day now...    

BTW, if we get KjL back and add Gideon we'll have two Litorians in the mix. The possibilities with them and the political situation are very interesting....


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2004)

I dont mind fresh blood, being a bit new myself. More's the better.

Congrats Mirth, my son is due Nov. 13th   I cant wait, its our first.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I dont mind fresh blood, being a bit new myself. More's the better.
> 
> Congrats Mirth, my son is due Nov. 13th   I cant wait, its our first.




Congrats back at ya, then.  My first was a boy, although we didn't know it beforehand (we decided to let this one be a surprise, too). Have any names picked out? My 2.5 year old is named Rohan Llewys Quinn Myers and the names we've picked out for the next are (boy) Magnus Armstrong Myers or (girl) Fiona Kathryn Myers. Of course, those might change when he or she actually arrives.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup his name is Aiden Daniel Cumming Teicher.  Wow those are nice names.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, congrats Mirth! And I like your names a lot, as well as yours Erekose... But I really wouldn't expect less from veteran role-players who understand the importance of names. 

Just as not to be left out, my daughter's name is Maya Haruna Riley. Kind of imbalanced as I have to fit two languages in there, but I really like 'Maya', which is Japanese, Indian, Greek, and Spanish. I did all kinds of research on it before settling on it. Imagine my surprise to be watching Six Feet Under about a year after my daughter was born and hear some of that research spit back at me.  Of course they didn't mention it's also Japanese.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh and yes let's welcome Gideon. Who should go after the Lion? Player of his character's boon companion (me) or the DM (Rybaer)?


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2004)

Aiden is nice.  

We actually thought about Maia (with an i) for a daughter, but Maia Myers sounded weird, although if we have a son named Magnus (my great-grandfather's name, btw, how cool is that?!) we would shorten it to Max, so apparently Max Myers sounds okay to us. Go figure. 

My wife also suggested Oscar before I reminded her that Oscar Myers wouldn't fly well at all. 

And just so you know Rohan is the first name of a friend of the family and not from Tolkien. My wife was pregnant with him when we went to see Fellowship of the Ring and ROHAN flashed up on the map in big letters. My wife looked at me with big eyes and said, "Did you know?" I realized that I hadn't put two and two together until that point and said, "Yeah, but I didn't think about it. Wow." She smiled and said, "Pretty big sign that we're having a boy, huh?" And we did.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2004)

Cordo, nice name, that is what we picked for a girl. Maya Erin, largely because of our experiences over there.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 1, 2004)

Cordo said:
			
		

> Oh and yes let's welcome Gideon. Who should go after the Lion? Player of his character's boon companion (me) or the DM (Rybaer)?




Frankly, I'm indifferent as to whether KJL comes back.  When he parted ways, I made it clear to him that his character was going to be able to come back if/when he wished to return.  Basically, I wanted the impetus to come from him.  Now, if one of you would like to track him down and try to encourage him back into the group, I'm perfectly okay with that too.

Gideon - I saw the character in the RG thread.  Looks good.  I think the hit points were handled as max at first level, then half hit die + 1 for additional levels.  So, 15 total in your case.  And thank you for building your backstory around the plot lines.

I'll need a few days to take stock of what I have planned and then figure out how best to work you into the story.  I'm sure the other players will be very accomodating (hint, hint   ).  It'll probably be Monday or so before I get you into the story.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 19, 2004)

*Foot in mouth*

Hmm...Good thing I walked right in and stuck my big hairy litorian foot in my mouth.  Always a good start to entering into the party.  DOH!


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Oct 22, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for my delay in responding. Work has been really busy. 

Gideon I think we should run with this. It's an interesting dynamic and is more interesting than everyone being bestest buddies. Pyior should eventually come around.


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 22, 2004)

No problem.  I haven't had the posting time lately that I'd like either.

I like the personality dynamics happening so far, just so long as they don't make my job too difficult.  I trust y'all can keep it moving.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 27, 2005)

I just took my last level of Litorian and I was looking ahead to next level and I was thinking about Totem warrior.  I want Ritsar to be a hunter and I think his connection to the spirit world  would also be fuelled by his reponsibility to Charon (his former companion and green bond) but I am not sure what animal to base that on.  I don't like the ones presented as the wolf is not quite right.  Is there a 'cat' Totem that has been published somewhere or a different animal that you think would work correctly?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2005)

If Rybaer is open to it there is a Panther Totem Warrior over on Diamondthrone.com - Link. Other than that Bear, Wolf, or Wolverine make good strong characters.  Unfettered may also work.  Depending on when we make it to 4th level there is some other options coming in AE.


----------



## Rybaer (Jan 28, 2005)

Totem warrior sounds fine with me for Ritsar.  I'm pretty open to using alternate totems as long as they're reasonably balanced against the core ones.  If you find one you like, send me a link...or write one up for yourself that's closer to what you have in mind.  The sooner you let me know what you want to settle on, the sooner I can start incorporating foreshadowing into the story.


Just a general apology for not posting more frequently on my end.  I've been a lot busier lately and don't seem to be able to find the time to post quite as often as I'd like.  I'm glad the story is still moving along, even if it is at a more sedate pace.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 28, 2005)

*Lion Totem 1st try*

I created the Lion Totem as a possibility.  Opinions are welcome.
*Lion Totem:*
The lion of the plains are often majestic solitary hunters that slowly creep through the grasses to quickly strike at their unwary pray.  The totem warrior’s face slowly begins to form a muzzle with slightly sharpened teeth.  Male warriors grow long thick manes that encircle their faces.
*Hit Dice:* d10
*Weapon and Armor:* Simple and Martial, as well as medium and light armor and
                                    shields.
*Additional Class Skills:* Sneak (Dex)
*Special:* +2 to sneak
*Animal Companion:* Lion from MM pg 274
*Totem Powers:*
_1st Level- Instincts of the Hunter:_ The totem warrior gains the Alertness

_4th Level- Quick Kill: _
The lion spirit has taught his servant the ability to strike for the neck.  The totem
warrior doubles his threaten range for all attacks for 10minutes/class level.  This
ability is usable 1/day and is a move action to activate.

_8th Level – Lions Leap:_  The totem warrior has learned his patron’s ability to Pounce.

_12th Level- Shape of the Lion_

_16th Level- Kingly Voice:_ 
The disciple of the lion learns to bring fear to his enemies with a commanding
roar.  This ability stuns all with in 10ft x ½ Class Levels who fail a Will DC of
10+ ½ Class + Con for 1 round.  When the lion’s pray move from their paralysis
they are considered shaken for ½ class levels in rounds.

_20th Level- Hunter’s Soul:_
	The totem warrior has embraced the Lion’s grace, strength, and love for the hunt.
	The warrior gains a +3 competence bonus to sneak checks as well as a +4 to
	Strength for any attacks in which the warrior uses Lions’s Leap.

Explanations:
The Lion is 5 HD (CR 3) which is better than the other animal companions and slightly higher than recommended.  However, I chose to not change the animal companion’s stats because the party will be 6th lvl and a 3HD animal would get killed in combat and the 1st level ability is non-combative.  The other abilities are well balanced against the other Totems and have a pretty good ‘Lion’ flavor to them.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all, my apologies for the absense. I've had a rough couple of months, including moving homes and losing my internet connection for a long while related to that, unexpectedly.  I'm planning to catch up in the next couple of days if you'll still have me!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

WB! hope things are going well for you over there.  Come back and step into the black


----------



## Gideon (Jun 2, 2005)

Like no internet connection is a good excuse or something.      Glad to have you back.  Ritsar needed someone to insult that could fire back.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2005)

Good to have ya back.  I'll be posting an update shortly and will bring your character back up to speed.

As an aside to everyone, I'm going to be moving across the country tomorrow for an extended work assignment.  I think I'm supposed to be provided with internet access at my apartment, but I won't know until I get there.  I hope all goes smoothly and I'll be able to keep posting through the summer.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heres hoping, good luck with the move.  BTW just wanted to let you know that I am having a lot of fun with Ys-Korros and his tormented nightmare.


----------



## Rybaer (Sep 19, 2005)

Just wanted to make a general apology for slow posting lately.  

A couple weeks ago I had my move back from California to Texas.  Now I'm working in a new position that involves a lot more of my time and also has a nasty tendency to include some evening teleconferences.  Frankly, I miss my old night shift that gave me 3-4 day weekends...at least with respect to the time I had for messageboarding.

In short, I plan to keep this game up and running.  Just understand that posting will be even slower than usual while I try to organize my new schedule.  Hopefully I'll have time to update again this weekend.

Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2005)

No worries at all.  Having a slow posting consistent game is nice.  Oh I should probably tell you that I will be away from the 20th to th 29th on vacation.  I look forward to the update when I get back


----------



## Gideon (Sep 19, 2005)

No prob, bob.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm back


----------

